# Our lovely boy Spice



## Micky78 (Mar 19, 2011)

26/12/1994 - 15/3/2011

Will miss you Spicey.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Rip handsome boy  xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

What a beautiful baby! so sorry for your loss. 
RIP little baby x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of spice.
R.I.P Spice and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awww hes beautiful sorry for your loss


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

ahh bless him he was a good age r.i.p. spice
memorie will live forever.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

He's a stunner 

I'm so sorry 

Rest in Peace little puss

Em
xx


----------

